# DeWalt D21008KR Heavy Duty 3/8" VSR Drill Kit for just $29.99



## JoKing (Apr 19, 2005)

Cheaper on e-bay and most are new not re-cons like amazon's


----------



## MgMopar (Jul 31, 2004)

As of 8/21/05 linked price is up to *$41.61 * and yes it is "reconditioned". That is a fair price. But would look around before buying. I would assume amozon will charge somthing for shipping.

Currently Home Depots "NEW" price is $59.00 and if you go into the store no shipping!



I did just find one on ebay for 39.99 "buy now" with 7.99 shipping and 1 year reconditioned warrenty. I still most likely would go with the new at 59.00.


----------



## imported_harryo (Aug 17, 2007)

Do you have a Harbor Frieght near you?They have dirt cheap tools, but they're all made in China what isn't now days.lol


----------

